# whites tree frog set up



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

hey im lookin into getting a whites tree frog and would just like any of u guys to post pics of ure set ups so i can get some ideas  
cheers


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

check this out ive just set one up for mine that i got yesterday but only babies at the mo so cant move them in for a few weeks yet

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/583833-whites-viv-set-up-take.html


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

wow thats awesome !! you should put some pics up once they are in there


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

i will do will be a while yet they are in a tub atm then going into a 30x30x45 exo for a bit just to make sure they can deffo find their food in a larger viv, may not need to but i just wana make sure

and here they are well 2 of them


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

awwww they are soooo cute and soo tiny :flrt: makes me want on even more, btw i have read that they are quite vocal on a night, how loud do they get??


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

i personally wouldnt know but guess i will find out after a while lol


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

My male is very loud. It's a sort of 'bark' that goes on for around 10-20 seconds. He rarely does it when there is no other noise in the room though so it doesn't tend to wake me.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> My male is very loud. It's a sort of 'bark' that goes on for around 10-20 seconds. He rarely does it when there is no other noise in the room though so it doesn't tend to wake me.


well mine would be put in my room so the only worry was that it would start barking in the middle of the night lol


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

liamb111 said:


> image


thats cool! what size tank is that??


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

bridgey88 said:


> thats cool! what size tank is that??


45x45x60


----------

